# Curtis Plow Lights and Jack not working



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I purchased a 2000 GMC k3500 6.3l Diesel this summer and shortly after i was able to snag a 2010 Curtis sno pro 3000 plow for $800. The plow was only used for a guys personal driveway for a few years so it has very limited use. he also had it mounted on a 2004 chevy avalanch. After shopping all summer for a plow mount cheaper than 850 new i was able to find one used for $200 last week. after about 10 hours of blood sweat and tears mounting the frame and wiring up the harness to the truck i was finally ready to give the plow its first test run. Immediately i was unable to use the jack lift for mounting. It seams to be getting no power im not even getting a click when hitting the switch in either direction. the jack leg is in the up position so im not getting any down pressure. the good news is the plow is working up down left right so with a little messing around i was able to get the plow mounted to the truck. Next issue is the headlights arent working. the truck light/plow light switch is hooked up properly and turns the lights on and off to the truck but not the plow. also the marker lights and turn signals on the plow work well. Any suggestions on where to start? the harness hooked up exactly to the truck plug and play at all the lights. i do have auxiliary fog lights i wired up this summer and i can tap into those if needed to power them but i would still like high/low beams for country driving at night.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried a wiring diagram from Curtis' website?


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

I downloaded a manual before i wired it up so i wasnt going into the project blind. the two main headlight plugs were simple and only one way to hook up. The switch under the dash that has 6 or 8 wires was little more confusing but i followed the diagram in the manual exactly and matched the wires up to where it said to put them. But im wondering if that is part of the issue and the book was for a older model plow. Or maybe my plow wiring is the older wiring and the manual was for new style im not sure


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok then test light the pins at the switch. The wiring is pretty much the same for trk and plow


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay will do. i left the plow at my buddies place last night when it got dark. im also going to try and flip the switch upside down as there was no indicator of which side was up or down when i started. I also have another switch that was on the truck already from a previous plow and it has the same connectors as the curtis switch but this one is labeled.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Up or dwn shouldn't have any matter.


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

i didnt think so its a simple on off switch. could it be an issue in the plugs to the trucks lights? I would think its all good if the switch turns them off and on still


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I can look later on break. What's the plow and trk?


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

Plow is a curtis sno pro 3000 and truck is a 2000 GMC k3500 6.3L Diesel


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. But I'm thinking you mean 6.5 diesel is it the square headlights? Single ones?


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah its the 6.5 my bad i keep forgetting its not a 6.3


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's got a 6.3


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

dieselss;1852662 said:


> What's got a 6.3


A ford power stroke does


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No they don't.


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

2008 and up.... they replaced the 6.0 junk they had before. I almost baught one they definitely do.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No your close but not the full cigar.
6.9____7.3idi____7.3turbo_____6.0____6.4____6.7


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think gms were. 6.2_____6.5_____6.6


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this the guide you have


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

yepp thats the manual i have, sorry for the delayed reply wasnt getting any of my notifications 
also was wondering if anyone had and suggestions on the jack leg, my controller doesnt have a float mode its just a spring loaded toggle on my controller so when i release the float button it goes back to the center.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That don't sound right on.the controller.


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

dieselss;1857836 said:


> That don't sound right on.the controller.


It is the trigger style controller, looks alot like a joy stick


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

Just an update, first plow jack is working figured out I have to rubber band the plow controller switch down to float and it allows it to work and lights are fixed turned out to be a fried connection in the master plug, the entire male end was gone


----------

